# Brandungsangeln Juist



## Snah (13. Juni 2016)

Servus werte Kollegen!

Ich würde Eure Hilfe benötigen - offenbar ist Juist ein weitegehnd weisser Fleck auf den meisten Publikationen zum Brandungsangeln... Zusätzlich zum Informationsdefizit bin ich als Österreicher auch noch ein blutiger Anfänger und völlig ahnungslos beim Brandungsangeln (eigentlich Fliegenfischer). Ich bin aber jedes Jahr mit meiner Freundin eine Woche auf Juist und möchte da ein paar Stunden Wurmbaden - Fliegenfischen hat sich als nur überschaubar erfolgreich erwiesen...

- Wo bekomme ich dort oder am Weg (aus Wuppertal) Köder, Wattwürmer?
- Wenn Würmer nicht zu bekommen sind, gibt es Alternativen?
- Gibt es irgendwo auf der Insel zumindest Kleinigkeiten, wie Bleie oder Montagen zu kaufen? 
- Irgendwelche sonstigen zweckdienlichen Hinweise?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Petri,
Hans


----------



## Tino (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

https://www.google.de/search?q=Inse...firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=Z9teV7v9NLOr8weK3oi4Dw


4 sec. hat meine Suche gedauert

Wahnsinn wie ich das gemacht habe,oder???


----------



## Snah (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

Servus!

Diese Beiträge kenne ich - vielen Dank! Google gibt's auch mit .at dahinter!

Meine Fragen werden darin aber leider nicht beantwortet... Wo soll ich bspw. auf einer Insel, die keine Autos rüber lässt, eine Schaufel zum Wattwurmbuddeln hernehmen??? Es gab laut diesem Forum mal einen Laden, der bei Jule hieß und der Köder und Kleinzeug hatte... Gibts den noch? Hat wer anderer so was (ich habe leider nichts gefunden...)?

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deinen wertvollen Beitrag und die Demonstration Deines Könnens an der Tastatur... Wenn es Dich nicht interessiert zu helfen, dann lass es einfach.

L.G.
Hans


----------



## derporto (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

Hallo Hans,

eine schöne Insel habt ihr euch da ausgesucht! War auch schon einige Male dort, wenngleich auch damals ohne Rute.

Deshalb kann ich dir leider keine komplett konkreten Infos zu Juist geben. Allerdings habe ich schon des öfteren z.B. auf Norderney und Sylt geangelt. Die dortigen Methoden sollten auch auf Juist Erfolg haben.

Am besten suchst du dir Plätze mit tiefem Wasser in Wurfweite. Auch Strömung schadet nie. Oft ist dies an den Inselspitzen, an Buhnenköpfen und vor Hafenmolen der Fall. Hier fischst du mit der Brandungsrute und Wattis, je nach Strömung mit 100-200 gr. Blei, bei starker Strömung mit Kralle. In der Nordsee sind einfache Vorfächer oft fängiger als bunte Perlenketten. Köder ist der Wattwurm, den kannst du auf den Wattseiten der Inseln zuhauf finden. Auf Juist gibts Fahrräder mit Anhänger zu mieten, hiermit könntest du auch eine Grabforke auf der Insel transportieren. Ansonsten gibt es sowas natürlich auch im handlichen Klappformat. Damit jedoch aufgrund der nicht so guten Stabilität vorsichtiger graben. 

Die beste Angelzeit fällt in die Zeit des auflaufenden Wassers +/- 2-3 Stunden vor Hochwasser und endet ca. 1 Stunde nach Hochwasser.

Beute auf Wattis sind Flunder, Kliesche, gelegentlich Aal, Wolfsbarsch, seltener Seezunge, Aalmutter, Scholle, Wittling. 

Wolfsbarsch fängst du auf den Seeseiten der Inseln auch mit Spinnköder. Jedoch hauptsächlich überall dort wo sich bewegtes Wasser befindet, an Molen, Buhnen, Steinschüttungen, großen Findlingen im Wasser. Such dir hierfür markante Punkte. Die Fische kommen oft nah ans Ufer wenn die bedingungen passen, Sonnenschein bei gleichzeitig bewegtem Wasser sind die besten Bedingungen. Aufgrund des strukturarmen Strandes auf Juist könntest du jedoch mit der Brandungsrute besser dran sein. Die Angelei mit Spinnköder auf Wolfsbarsch in der Nordsee ist sehr spezifisch. Du wirst viele Würfe benötigen und der einzige realistische Beifang sind gelegentliche Hornis, jedoch auch nur auf schnell geführte, silberne MeFo-Blinker. Auf WoBa fischst du mit Wobblern, Poppern, Blinkern und GuFis. Schockfarben können bei trübem Wasser fängiger sein. Mit einer Spinnrute mit 3 m Länge und WG 20-50 gr. kommst du hier zurecht.

Alternativen zum Wattwurm in der Brandung sind rar. Heringsfetzen können funktionieren, Muschelfleisch ebenso, ist aber schlecht anzuködern. Wenn es irgendwie geht versuche an Wattwürmer zu kommen.

Erlaubnisscheine benötigst du für die Angelei in der niedersächsischen Nordsee nicht. Der Personalausweis genügt.

Wenn du im Sommer dort bist ist auch Makrelenzeit. Evtl. kannst du von Juist aus mit einem kleinen Kutter oder einem Fischer zur Angelei auf Makrele rausfahren. Hierüber musst du dich vor Ort informieren oder über die Touristeninfo. Auch das Hafenbüro wird dir evtl. weiterhelfen können.

Viel Spaß auf Juist und dicke Fische!

LG Dennis


----------



## Tino (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*



Snah schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Diese Beiträge kenne ich - vielen Dank! Google gibt's auch mit .at dahinter!
> 
> ...



Da gebe es noch die Möglichkeit ,die Touri-Info anzurufen obs den Laden noch gibt oder diesen Herrn zu kontaktieren.



Wo und wie geangelt werden darf, erfahren Sie beim Hegeringsleiter:
Galt Noormann

Telefon 04935 2384002

gefunden auf dieser Seite

http://www.juist.de/inselurlaub/erlebnisangebote/angeln.html

In einer Stunde weiss ich 100% ig ob ich da Würmer bekommen kann oder auch nicht.

Aber weiter viel Spass beim Fragen tippen,statt selbst zu suchen.

Du zeigst leider ,dass du mit dem Internet auf Kriegsfuss zu stehen scheinst.


----------



## Snah (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

Vielen Dank Dennis für deine nette und umfangreiche Antwort!

@tino: wenn du weitersuchst, wirst du Posts finden, die schreiben, dass sich unter der Telefonnummer niemand meldet...

Aber ist gut, du kennst dich halt besser aus... Dachte immer, das wäre der Sinn eines Forums, aber da gibt's offenbar differenzierte Auffassungen...

LG
Hans


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

Hallo Hans

Diese Telefonnummer sollte nur ein Beispiel sein, dass man vielleicht bei der Tourismus-Information oder einem Hotel oder Pension anrufen könnte, um zu fragen obs auf dieser kleinen Insel noch einen Angelladen gibt. 

Ich will wissen obs auf einer Insel nen Angelladen gibt - was macht man da????????

RICHTIG!!!!!!!!! Man schreibt ne Frage in ein Forum - anstatt irgend jemanden vor Ort auf der Insel anzurufen. 

Nur eines frage ich mich dann - was würde man jetzt ohne Internet ABER MIT TELEFON machen, denn solch eine Zeit gabs mal


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

So Hans

Da ich mich nicht so anstelle ,hab ich einfach mal hier angerufen

http://gemeinde-juist.de/

Eine nette Frau beantwortete meine Frage ,obs auf der Insel einen Angelladen gibt,mit leider nein.

Also Hans-ich hoffe du hast ein bischen was gelernt,dass man da einfach anrufen kann.

Nummer raussuchen,wählen,sprechen,danke sagen.

So geht das #h


Der Sinn eines Forums ,besteht für mich darin,Erfahrungen auszutauschen

NICHT darin, anderen die Arbeit abnehmen,bei solch banalen Sachen,obs auf irgendeiner Insel nen Angelladen gibt.

So seh ich es zumindest

Trotzdem wünsche ich euch einen wunderschönen Urlaub und ordentlich Fische,Hans.

PS: Wattwürmer kannste selbst vor Ort buddeln.Fragst nen bischen rum ,um ne Forke zum buddeln zu bekommen


----------



## Promachos (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

Hallo Hans,

 ich hab vor circa 10 Jahren mit meiner Frau auf Juist Urlaub gemacht und kann dir ein paar eventuell hilfreiche Beobachtungen mitteilen.

 Ungefähr in der Mitte des Nordstrands (zwischen Hauptort mit Hafen und einer kleinen Siedlung) wurden mit der Brandungsrute und Wattwurm fast jeden Tag (bzw. in der Abenddämmerung und nachts|rolleyes) einige schöne Wobas gefangen. Insofern solltest du mit der Spinnangel und schlanken, weit fliegenden Wobblern am gesamten Nordstrand gute Chancen haben. Wenn du dann auch noch Drehströmungen, Verwirblungen etc. in Wurfweite siehst (meist an Landzungen oder -spitzen), dann dürftest du einen Hotspot gefunden haben.

 Viel Erfolg!

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## buttweisser (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

Hallo Hans,

Du hast ja von derporto und Promachos sehr gute Infos bekommen. Ich war erst einmal zum Urlaub an der Nordsee und habe da nur mal auf einem Kutter Makrelen geangelt. Falls Du irgendwie zum Makrelenangeln kommen solltest, dann versorge Dir viel Eis zum Kühlen. Denn im Sommer kann das Fleisch der Makrele ohne Kühlung in einer Stunde verderben, je nach Temperatur. Man kann dazu leere Tetrapacks oder Gefrierbeutel mit Wasser einfrieren, aber gleich mehrere.

Habe damals auch ne Wattwanderung gemacht und festgestellt, das die Wattis manchmal auf dem Watt liegen und nur eingesammelt werden müssen. Zwar nicht in Massen, aber ich hab mehrere gesehen. Teilweise reicht eine kleine Blumenschaufel (Metall) zum Buddeln aus, da die Wattis nicht immer tief versteckt sind. Für die ersten Versuche mußt Du also nicht gleich mit dem Spaten losziehen.

Und Tino, lass doch einfach Deine schlauen Bemerkungen Richtung Internet und Co. Das muß doch nicht sein. Du hast vor paar Monaten auch gefragt welcher Strand zum Brandungsangeln bei Südwind empfehlenswert ist. Und das als fast Küstenbewohner. Da hat Dich auch keiner auf Google verwiesen. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

Das heisst,dass ich hier nichts fragen darf Uwe ???

Ich frage Sachen ,die mir nur Leute beantworten können ,die unmittelbar etwas damit zu tun haben. 
Eben Angler

Ich schrieb hier was zu EINEM ANRUF !!!!!!!!!!!!

Innerhalb von ca. 10 min. wusste ich,dass es auf dieser Insel keinen Angelladen gibt.

Schlaue Bemerkung hin oder her,Uwe- ich wusste nach 10 min. DAS was ein anderer wissen wollte.

In diesem Sinne immer schön geschmeidig bleiben,auch wenn man mal in den Spiegel gucken muss


----------



## Snah (14. Juni 2016)

Liebe Poster!

Vielen Dank für eure ausführlichen und informativen Antworten!

Lieber Tino!

Auch Dir danke für deine lehrreichen Bemühungen.  Haben mir seeeeehr weitergeholfen ... Leider wusste ich bereits, dass es keinen Angelladen auf Juist gibt, da ich ja schon dort war. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Habe ja gefragt, ob man ein paar Kleinigkeiten kaufen kann. In meiner Heimat ist es aber oft so, dass manche Geschäfte in touristischen Gebieten neben Postkarten und Sandspielsachen auch solche Kleinigkeiten für Angler führen... Das weiß nicht jede Trulla in einem Touri Büro, aber vielleicht ein Angler...

Ich würde Dich aber abschließend einfach bitten, mir nicht mehr helfen zu wollen... Auch wenn ich dir für das Telefonat sehr danke, sparst du uns dann beiden Nerven!

Allen anderen sei noch mal herzlich gedankt - jetzt muss auch noch eine Spinnruten einpacken...

Petri,
Hans


----------



## Tino (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

Hallo Hans

Wenn du bei dieser Sache schon Nerven gelassen hast,dann entschuldige bitte.

Mir hat sie allenfalls ein schmunzeln abgerungen. |rolleyes

Diese nette Frau (für dich ja Trulla) hätte vielleicht auch wissen können ,obs irgendwo Kleinigkeiten zu kaufen gäbe,zumindest bestand die Möglichkeit,oder?



PS Hans
Beim nächsten mal stellt man sich auch erstmal richtig vor.
Das gebietet einem der Anstand und Respekt den anderen gegenüber.


----------



## buttweisser (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

Ich war letztens auf Juist in einem Angelladen. So vor ca. 35 Jahren.:q
Der war in der Siedlung Richtung Flughafen. Markiert war er mit einen grossen roten Boje vor der Tür.
Allerdings wie gesagt schon ein paar Tage her.  
Auf Google Earth habe ich gerade leider nichts gefunden...


----------



## Tino (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*



buttweisser schrieb:


> #d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Herman Hummerich (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

Moin Leude!

Juist bis jetzt nicht meine Insel, aber öfter auf dem Festland hier unterwegs und auch schon n paar mal auf Borkum und Wangerooge gewesen! Und auch gefangen! 

  Ein paar Tipps fürs Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee



 1. Gehen sie mit auflaufendem Wasser los!
    Vier Stunden vor bis eine Stunde nach Hochwasser ist     nach unseren Erfahrungen die beste Zeit. Also planen sie so, dass sie kurz vor Niedrigwasser Würmer stechen     gehen     (ca. eine Stunde graben)und dann früh genug am Angelplatz sind, um sich die Gegebenheiten anzusehen. Buhnen, Steine, Muschelbänke etc..

 2.    Tiefes Wasser suchen!
    Umso tiefer das Wasser in Wurfweite, desto besser stehen  ihre Chancen! 
    Wattflächen die unmittelbar an tiefes Wasser grenzen sind auch richtige Hotspots. Die Plattfische und Aale kommen mit dem auflaufendem Wasser  zur Nahrungssuche auf das Watt und sind schon in ca. 30 cm tiefen Wasser  unterwegs!
 Meiden sie große Wattflächen!

 3.    Tidenhub einbeziehen!                                               Beachten sie das, da wo bei Niedrigwasser die Tidelinie steht, ist bei Hochwasser  das Wasser gut über 3m hoch.

 4.    Auflandiger Wind bringt den Fisch dichter unter Land!
    Starker Wind drückt das Wasser auf die Küste. Die Brandung spült mehr Nahrung frei und das lässt die Fische nicht lange auf sich warten.

 5.    Nachts beißen die Fische in der Nordsee nicht besser!
    Im Gegensatz zur Ostsee sind die Fische in der Nordsee tideabhängig, und die ist immer zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten. Also den Gezeitenkalender besorgen und dann planen.    

 6.    Schaffen sie sich Wurfweite!                               
 An machen Tagen ist es nötig weit zu werfen. eine Schlagschnur, geflochtene Schnur besondere Wurftechniken und windschnittige Vorfächer und Bleie bringen oft die entscheidenden Meter zum Fisch! Vergessen sie aber nicht, dass man direkt am Ufer, in 1m tiefen Wasser, auch gut fangen kann.

 7.    Krallenbleie verwenden!
    Im Gegensatz zur Ostsee, wo man nur bei starker Brandung mit einem Krallenblei fischt, sollte man an der Nordsee eine Auswahl von verschiedenen Krallenbleien     dabei haben! Die Strömung ist öfters so stark, dass selbst 200g Krallenbleie über den Grund driften! Wenn das Wetter ruhig ist fischen wir meistens mit einer Kralle und     einem bewegtem Blei.

 8.    Nicht zu viele Perlen!
    Wir fischen entweder ohne oder mit max. zwei Perlen und fangen oft besser, und das selbst in der Ostsee.

 9.    Köderkontrolle!
    In der Nordsee gibt es jede Menge Krebse die wahrscheinlich nur auf ihren Köder     warten.Also kontrollieren sie ca. alle 20 min ihre Köder! Wenn die Würmer an den Haken immer unversehrt sind können sie ruhig länger warten!

10.    Grabegabel mitnehmen!    
    Achten sie darauf dass ihre Grabegabel schöne breite        Zinken hat.Wattwürmer stechen ist anstrengend, aber zu kaufen gibt’s die hier so gut wie noch gar nicht, und  wer gut  gräbt, der hat auch einen beachtlichen Stundenlohn.
    Suchen sie sich Stellen aus wo besonders viele Kothaufen beieinander liegen und  dann gehts los! Am Besten zwei Stiche breit und den Aushub zur  Seite     auseinanderwerfen,die Würmer sind dann leichter zu finden. 

11.    Halte deine Umwelt sauber!

12.    Fische sind Lebewesen!
    Auf schonenden Umgang ist zu achten! Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, und andere gesetzliche Vorschriften sind einzuhalten.

UNd wenn Fragen sind Fragen auch die Inselgemeinde ruhig anrufen die können Auskunft geben wo man Würmer stechen kann!!

Und 70 Würmer reichen!

in dem Sinne Petri GEIL


----------



## Snah (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Juist*

Danke noch mal für die vielen Hinweise! Bin schon ganz gespannt, ob ich erfolgreich sein werde...
LG
Hans


----------

